# Roamer 612 searock



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Can't decide whether this is a through the glass job for battery change.? Any help appreciated!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Is the crystal a high dome?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Via the case back. Through the glass tends only to be monocoque cases (one piece, all the same material). As your case back is stainless and the case gold plated, they have to join somewhere


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Via the case back. Through the glass tends only to be monocoque cases (one piece, all the same material). As your case back is stainless and the case gold plated, they have to join somewhere


 Ah good thinking. I kept looking at the searock and dimbo here thought it was all one. THanks for the help.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Via the case back. Through the glass tends only to be monocoque cases (one piece, all the same material). As your case back is stainless and the case gold plated, they have to join somewhere


 Makes perfect sense.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Plot thickens a bit.....split crown is mentioned on the net , so if I was really really brave which I'm not ,pull the crown hard to split the stem and use the space where the crown was to lever off the back.?.

Seems as though the battery change is an issue judging by net comments.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Just get a rubber ball and open the case back. Or a case knife in case it's a snap off case back.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Some of the "waterproof" Roamers are a sort of push fit and are opened by pressing the crystal through to the back. They made dies to use with a press to open and close them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

A picture of the tools









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you hold the gold plated case between your fingers then push on the crystal, the crystal and steel case will come away from the bezel. Then stem is a two piece and can be pulled out with a little force. The the crystal can be removed and the movement will just fall out of the steel retaining case. I can show with pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> If you hold the gold plated case between your fingers then push on the crystal, the crystal and steel case will come away from the bezel. The stem is a two piece and can be pulled out with a little force. The the crystal can be removed and the movement will just fall out of the steel retaining case. I can show with pictures tomorrow.


 That would be excellent,thank you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> That would be excellent,thank you


 I do not have the bezel just the movement and back case so after you have pushed on the crystal to release the bezel, you should have this :
















Next pull off the crown from the two part stem, this may take a little force.









The crystal and inner ring should be able to be lifted off with your fingernail, they won't be tight.









The movement should now drop out of the case back.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

@Roy very many thanks for taking the time to photo that and the explanation, greatly appreciated. :thumbsup: :rltrlt:


----------

